# UPLAND 207... Where to find baffles?



## 716Auto (Mar 20, 2013)

I have recently finished a restoration on an upland 207 that I resurrected from an old farm house. The only thing that does not appear to be with the stove is the factory adjustable baffles. Does anyone know where i can find these used or possibly have the dimensions/pictures so I can make a set.  This is my first time dealing with an upland  I would appreciate any extra info about the stove ! Thanks again.


----------



## webbie (Mar 20, 2013)

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/Search.aspx?key=upland

They are quite heavy and expensive.

If it were me, I'd probably make a set from aluminized or stainless steel sheet - 22ga or heavier should do.

It would be fairly easy to mock one up with thinner sheet metal and then have a shop make them.

They are identical except reversed. 

Another option is to make a single baffle instead of the two....that's probably what I would do. It could be made to fit tightly against the far side (from side loading door) of the stove and then come 2/3 or more of the way into the stove.


----------



## 716Auto (Mar 20, 2013)

Ya that's most likely what i am going to do. Just wish I have dimensions or a better picture. But your idea with the stainless sounds like my best route.


----------



## webbie (Mar 20, 2013)

The parts list shows the basics of it. It would be easy to fit some cardboard in there to get some of the dimensions - such as of the ridges that hold it up and the end of it where it fits against the far stove side.

As a hint, the side view will probably end up looking something like this.....with the lower side to the rear (the read baffle holding shelf is lower than the front one).

Actually, the woodman pic pretty much tells all. This if from the bottom. So, as you can see, the rear (right in this pic) thick part sets on the rear casting - there is a small ridge it sits in.
The left end with the small offset sits on a little shelf above the front doors...and the right side of it (top in this pic) has notches so it fits around the tie rods at the stove ends. I don't think you need any of the tabs hanging down, especially if you are going to not move it (those are to push it by)...
If I were going to make it from stainless I might even add a small rounding to the main part of it, and make it fit in there fairly tightly - maybe even spring it into place. 






My attached is a line drawing of a possible side view - the small blue line shows how you could bow the top up slightly.


----------



## 716Auto (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you for the picture that helps tremendously!


----------



## 716Auto (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## 716Auto (Mar 21, 2013)

Here are some pictures of the inside of my stove. I took a look at it last night and cannot see where a baffle would sit or ride on this particular stove.  The grove placement either seem to close to the flu or to low twards the bottom. If I am missing something please let me know.


----------



## webbie (Mar 21, 2013)

The rear runs on that ridge which is even with the bottom of the flue collar!
If you look on the inside front (no pics above), you will see a ridge slightly higher up....a bit above the door arch.

Oh, and you don't need firebrick in the bottom. It's OK, but not needed...ash fills in the base.


----------



## webbie (Mar 21, 2013)

The parts list actually shows those baffles - and points them toward that rear ridge, but does not show the front ridge because it is the wrong angle of view....


----------



## 716Auto (Mar 21, 2013)

Thats what assumed I just thought its seemed too close to flue collar. Thanks again. Ya I had the brick left over from another stove I restored for a friend. I figured it wouldn't hurt but this is my first experience with a Upland airtight stove. Thanks again!


----------



## webbie (Mar 21, 2013)

716Auto said:


> Thats what assumed I just thought its seemed too close to flue collar. Thanks again. Ya I had the brick left over from another stove I restored for a friend. I figured it wouldn't hurt but this is my first experience with a Upland airtight stove. Thanks again!


It can actually impede on the first inch or more of the flue collar (see the side view I gave), because the actual operation of the closed stove only requires a small part of that 7" flue. So they did cover some of the flue - in other words, with the stock baffles if you looked in from the rear with the pipe disconnected you would see the baffles rear come up an inch or more into the opening.


----------



## 716Auto (Mar 21, 2013)

oh, I did not know that. Have you ever burned with a woodland? This particular stove is going in my personal cabin so I am excited to see how it works compared to my previous stove. I have seen some great reviews on-line but nothing of personal experience.


----------



## webbie (Mar 21, 2013)

No, never used a woodland.
The 207 is a very nice stove. It does require smaller splits (side door) and well seasoned wood, and uses the front to back burning method.

I think you will like it - given the proper fuel and chimney, etc.


----------

